# 3 Stunden von Detmold (FOTOGALERIE)



## Waldwichtel (4. September 2011)

Sooooo, die Galerie ist nun online. Ich werde sie morgen noch um eine paar Fotos erweitern. 
Den Forenmitgliedern lasse ich die Fotos dann noch in Originalgröße zukommen. Wenn außer 
k_star, huskeyspeed und tangoba noch weitere teilgenommen haben, gebt mir kurz bescheid. 

*3 Stunden von Detmold 2011*


----------



## slang (4. September 2011)

Waldi, schöne Bilder.
Nr 87 ist ja der Typ mit der verdrehten Gabel  
Und ich weiß nicht, hat der die Schalhebel nicht auch noch seitenverkehrt dran?
Fährt der neun-fach Kurbeln mit ner Dreigangnabe? 

Ich hör schon, wie mir im Wald einer hinterher brüllt, ob ich ihm grad sagen könnte, welchen Gang er eingelegt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (4. September 2011)

Jepp, das mit der Schaltung ist mir auch aufgefallen. Vielleicht ist das auch ne urige Sachs-Schaltung aus den 90ern. 
Selbst wenn man bei der Gabel noch nen Auge zudrückt, aber das mit der Schaltung muß einem doch auffallen! Der kann
auch nicht einfach nur den Lenker falsch herum montiert haben. Tachohalterung und Bar-Ends sind nämlich richtig montiert.


----------



## slang (4. September 2011)

Und das ganze an nem Cube Reaction, was ja nicht die unterste Preisklasse ist. 

Und Nr 25 (letztes Bild) schaut ja auch äußerst motiviert in die Gegend


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. September 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Und Nr 25 (letztes Bild) schaut ja auch äußerst motiviert in die Gegend



... war noch nen junges Mädel und ca. 30 Minuten vor Rennende.
Sie meinte aber auch das ihr schlecht sei.


----------



## kris. (4. September 2011)

öhm.....

der lenker ist ja richtig montiert, also müssen auch die schalthebel passen...


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. September 2011)

Hmmm?!? Gibt es denn noch Schalthebel die überhalb der Bremse montiert werden? Sieht zumindest sehr merkwürdig aus.


----------



## kris. (4. September 2011)

achso. also ich meinte jetzt rechts und links...


----------



## slang (5. September 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> öhm.....
> 
> der lenker ist ja richtig montiert, also müssen auch die schalthebel passen...



Nö, wieso? Sind auf beiden Seiten die gleichen Klemmmaße, kannste montieren wie du willst. Was er ja gemacht hat 

Guck dir das mal genau an, wenn die Hebel jetzt nach unten gedreht werden, ergonomisch  ist anders.


----------

